
Blockchain assets for the rest of us. - francescopnpn
http://atlasdex.org/homee
======
DamonHD
1) Heavy sales job.

2) Please don't be sexist. My mum taught me to program, for example. None of
my male grandparents were any more clued up about computer tech than their
spouses.

Edit: original title was something like "Even your grandma can now exchange
cryptos."

